# Favorite Time of Year to Hike?



## thetrailboss (Jul 3, 2005)

OK,things were kind of dead in here, so thought I would throw in this poll.  

Living in Northern New England, I could hike pretty much all year...snowshoeing in the winter.  Summers weren't too hot, but I'd wait for the bugs to let down  :x   Now it seems that much of my hiking is in the FALL since we're further south and now I have Ms. Trailboss who has corrupted me into the beach kind of thinking...you know...sleeping?  Walking the beach, etc?

Your thoughts on the BEST TIME TO hike?

Though getting to the trailhead in the fall can be slow with all of the leaf peepers, we find that the temps are cool, air is dry, colors are nice, and the leaf peepers tend to stay off of the higher peaks and remain low.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 3, 2005)

i agree TB, fall is where it's at for hiking.  i am a three season hiker and would probably hike during the winter if i wasn't skiing (i am not counting earning turns as hiking though if that were the case, i love winter best!).  summer is way way too hot and humid where as spring is muddy and often times buggy and there's still skiing to be had.  i love fall for hikes.


----------



## Lostone (Jul 3, 2005)

Fall, hands down.  

I've done a lot of hiking so far.  I'm soon to have a short set of down time, but the goal is to be ready again when the leaves start turning.

Nothin like getting on top of the mountain and seeing the world in colors.   :beer:


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 3, 2005)

Fall is the best, but I get out whenever I can including skinning in the winter.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 3, 2005)

Fall is the best.   I'm going to try some winter hiking this year.  I just got my feet wet with it last year and enjoyed myself.   Don't mind hiking in Spring and summer is okay but the humidity can sometimes really bring you down.  The summer heat is not so bad as long as you keep the fluids going in.
Fall is the best because most of the bugs are long gone,  the air seems crisper and the days much cooler.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2005)

*.......*

Well, with the cut & dry seasonal choices....anytime in the Fall, with the cooler temps...and crisp air as SilentCal mentioned.
I love late, late Winter/early Spring hiking though...along with getting out in a canoe for some paddling in the early Spring wherever possible....when not skiing.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jul 4, 2005)

Winter.

Less/to no crowds. More challenging.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 5, 2005)

I voted Summer as I don't mind the crowds, the heat doesn't really bother me, and the days are longer.  Max and I used to spend hot summer days doing trail work on Mount Monadnock, where crowds and heat are a given on any summer weekend.

The dog on the other hand doesn't hike too well in the heat, so I have a feeling I'll be doing a lot of fall hiking in the years to come.

Smitty


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 6, 2005)

Autumn is the best--cooler weather, fewer crowds, fewer bugs, clearer days, more colorful trees...  Sigh... Winter is great, too, but accessibility can be an issue, as well as -20 overnight temps.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm sure I voted for all year but I'd probably pick fall after Columbus Day.

Leaf peepers are gone, tales of late fall snow storms has lessened the # of people, the early frost has killed some of the bugs.  If you over pack in the summer to have most of the gear the ADK or WMG guidebooks tell you to bring, you'll probably use most of it now.

Since you spend so much time looking at the trail in front of your feet, having the leaves down makes seeing the colors below 2500 feet easier.  On the higher peaks, a few inches of snow making everything white & clean looking (very breathtaking on a clear day with bright blue skys.) without the entire full winter pack & still some daylight.

If you chase waterfalls April & early May bettter
If you like wild blueberries, now is a pretty good time, mid-June in CT is good on some trails lined with Mt. Laurel, very pretty when blooming. From what I saw in TN in early July, mid-late June would have been a good time for wild Rhodendren & Azaleas


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 25, 2005)

Fall.

The foliage is out, the bugs are gone, the air crisp, the temperatures are cool and very nice for sleeping, the humidity is low, the views distant and clear, and the crowds are gone.


----------

